
A Simple Cell Phone - jxr006
The reason you all clicked into this message is because thats what we all want. I&#x27;m tired of apple, google, etc...<p>I want a startup to create a cell phone that frees my data to whomever i want (dropbox, gdrive, etc..) , allows me to chose whatever integrated messaging platform i want (whatsapp, something else you guys start), allows me freedom to pick companies and brands i trust for all parts of that...<p>I don&#x27;t have the hardware skill set, but if anyone does, i&#x27;ll join that mission.<p>We need to create a phone for humans... not for people to mind control us.
======
LinuxBender
This probably is not quite what you are looking for, but Walmart has sub-$30
pay as you go phones. They are not smart phones, just traditional flip phones.

Mine was $12 but they discontinued that one. It works great, long battery
life, can't do "apps". If someone sends me malware, the phone just throws up
some binary as text in the message or says "I cant display this".

------
swedtrue
You might want to look into Librem [https://puri.sm/](https://puri.sm/) , it's
quite an exciting project

